# Need Rem Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded 30-06 reloading info



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Has anyone came across reloading info for the Remington Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded bullets for the 30-06? Thanks.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp Just type in what you have and they will give you load data.

Chuck Norris doesn't step on toes. Chuck Norris steps on necks.


----------

